# Toshiba Utilizes Seagate Tech for PVR



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

Seagate Technology, a hard drive supplier for the consumer electronics (CE) market, said that its U Series 80-Gbyte hard drive was chosen as the storage device for Toshiba's RD-X1 personal video recorder (PVR).

The Toshiba RD-X1 is the successor to its RD-2000, a combination of a hard drive and DVD-RAM for recording TV programs. Seagate is the sole provider of hard drive technology for the RD-X1.

The integration of Seagate's 80-Gbyte hard drive and a 4.7-Gbyte DVD-RAM/R drive in the RD-X1 allows storage of up to 83.5 hours of video. The RD-X1 supports editing between the hard drive and DVD-RAM; it can save programs to the hard drive temporarily and use the DVD to build program libraries of scenes selected from the hard drive. The flexibility of recording to a Seagate hard drive - with high capacity, high-speed access, and the ability to record multiple video streams - makes it possible to pause, rewind and play back any part of a program even while the program is still being recorded.

For more information on Seagate, visit www.seagate.com. And, for more information on Toshiba consumer electronics, visit www.toshiba.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

That is exactly what I am looking for!


----------

